# Root new TB on a Mac?



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it possible? I'm running the 605.9 software, just got it in the mail today, but I don't see any root methods for mac users.. Does Revolutionary work for Mac?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Revolutionary doesn't work on Macs. I suspect you need to revert to 605.5 or older and use the manual method that jcase documented.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay I can downgrade to 605.5, but what do I do after that? Would it be possible to downgrade to froyo and use JCase's method? Because he doesn't have a root method for GB.

Or should I just get a friend to do it for me?​


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Downgrade to 605.5, and use revolutionary on a friends PC that has windows, revolutionary was the simplest way IMO

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Use boot camp?

sent from my mecha.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Dang. I really don't have room on my hard drive for bootcamp so I guess I'll just get a friend and have him do it for me.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

So guys, one more thing. I got halfway through the root process on a linux computer, then realized I have no internet connection so I told it not to download and flash a recovery for me. So where am I in the root process and what do I do now?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

CHP said:


> So guys, one more thing. I got halfway through the root process on a linux computer, then realized I have no internet connection so I told it not to download and flash a recovery for me. So where am I in the root process and what do I do now?


I'm not sure if this is correct, but it is my understanding that you can download CWMR from ROM Manager, and you hard a custom recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

That's what I thought too but I tried that and I didn't even have superuser to be able to do that (I did download it from the market and it still didn't work.)


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

CHP said:


> That's what I thought too but I tried that and I didn't even have superuser to be able to do that (I did download it from the market and it still didn't work.)


You will most likely have to download the recovery, and then flash it in bootloader, then flash super user in recovery, that's what I did, and it worked

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> You will most likely have to download the recovery, and then flash it in bootloader, then flash super user in recovery, that's what I did, and it worked
> 
> This post has been XOOMED here


Thanks! I will try that

Update: Worked beautifully! Now running Jimmy Dene's HOT Build. Thank you to everyone who helped!


----------

